# I mutamenti e i disagi delle varie età



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

In un altro thread si è parlato di disagio degli adolescenti. Noto che oggi molti maschi tendono a isolarsi, mentre le ragazze mostrano un'attenzione al proprio corpo che a volte sfocia nella patologia.
Se devo andare indietro nel tempo, noto che nella fascia dai 14 ai 18 anni l'individuo un tempo definiva il suo essere adulto, spesso già entrando e misurandosi col mondo del lavoro e aprendosi in prospettiva a quello della famiglia. Ora questa ingresso è spostato verso i 30, se non 35, e a un adolescente il divenire adulto anagraficamente  non è più sancito da trasformazioni importanti della propria vita. A 20 anni molti mantengono ancora lo stesso stile di vita di quando ne avevano 14: non hanno reddito e vivono con i genitori. A 25, pure. In pratica l'adolescenza è divenuto un periodo di tempo lunghissimo. Inevitabile che, perse di vista le prospettive, nascano timori, ansie, paure di perdita del controllo. Abbiamo tutti più o meno bisogno di una meta, di un luogo verso cui tendere, ma anche di di certezze. L'adolescente la vede lontana nel tempo, indefinita, irreale.
I 50 anni. Un tempo era l'età in cui si andava in pensione e si diventava nonni.
Oggi... Si è semplicemente non più giovani, e quindi esclusi dal mondo giovanile, e neanche vecchi, ma in fin dei conti si fa la stessa vita dei 30enni, dei 40enni...
Si hanno talvolta figli, ma questi ovviamente faticano a divenire indipendenti e quasi mai sono in condizioni da poter dare dei nipoti o di uscire dalla famiglia, si lavora, andando avanti sicuramente fino si 70 anni etc. e si scrive su un forum di tradimenti  .  In qualche decennio è venuta a mancare la definizione stessa di età, la variabilità, che era anche indice della capacità e della volontà di costruire qualcosa in uno spazio di tempo definito, che non è invece variato.
Il mondo visto da un adolescente è un vasto magma di incertezze. Divertente, forse, più di un tempo, in un certo qual modo. Come il paese dei balocchi, è sempre attraente, ma insidioso.
Ovviamente in linea generale, lo sappiamo tutti che ognuno di noi non è così...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In un altro thread si è parlato di disagio degli adolescenti. Noto che oggi molti maschi tendono a isolarsi, mentre le ragazze mostrano un'attenzione al proprio corpo che a volte sfocia nella patologia.
> Se devo andare indietro nel tempo, noto che nella fascia dai 14 ai 18 anni l'individuo un tempo definiva il suo essere adulto, spesso già entrando e misurandosi col mondo del lavoro e aprendosi in prospettiva a quello della famiglia. Ora questa ingresso è spostato verso i 30, se non 35, e a un adolescente il divenire adulto anagraficamente  non è più sancito da trasformazioni importanti della propria vita. A 20 anni molti mantengono ancora lo stesso stile di vita di quando ne avevano 14: non hanno reddito e vivono con i genitori. A 25, pure. In pratica l'adolescenza è divenuto un periodo di tempo lunghissimo. Inevitabile che, perse di vista le prospettive, nascano timori, ansie, paure di perdita del controllo. Abbiamo tutti più o meno bisogno di una meta, di un luogo verso cui tendere, ma anche di di certezze. L'adolescente la vede lontana nel tempo, indefinita, irreale.
> *I 50 anni. Un tempo era l'età in cui si andava in pensione e si diventava nonni.*
> Oggi... Si è semplicemente non più giovani, e quindi esclusi dal mondo giovanile, e neanche vecchi, ma in fin dei conti si fa la stessa vita dei 30enni, dei 40enni...
> ...


Non esageriamo! Per le donne erano 55 (perché per le differenze generazionali si occupavano dei vecchi ed era più economico di un’assistenza pubblica) e dei nipoti, sempre in mancanza di asili nido, gli uomini 60.
È solo una precisazione


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Io osservo che vi sia un po’ di confusione tra cose necessarie (bisogni) e cose superflue (desideri) e piacevoli.
L'attuale tenore di vita fa vedere come necessarie molte cose piacevoli. È stato gradualmente così nel tempo e man mano sono state considerate per tutti cose che un tempo erano solo per ricchi.
Il compito di ognuno di noi, a ogni età, è di individuare l‘essenziale e saper scegliere il superfluo possibile.
Se si ambisce al superfluo non possibile si soffrirà.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io osservo che vi sia un po’ di confusione tra cose necessarie (bisogni) e cose superflue (desideri) e piacevoli.
> L'attuale tenore di vita fa vedere come necessarie molte cose piacevoli. È stato gradualmente così nel tempo e man mano sono state considerate per tutti cose che un tempo erano solo per ricchi.
> Il compito di ognuno di noi, a ogni età, è di individuare l‘essenziale e saper scegliere il superfluo possibile.
> Se si ambisce al superfluo non possibile si soffrirà.


Le cose piacevoli sembrano colmare dei vuoti.
Il lavoro, l'indipendenza, la famiglia. Anche l'impegno, sociale e politico.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esageriamo! Per le donne erano 55 (perché per le differenze generazionali si occupavano dei vecchi ed era più economico di un’assistenza pubblica) e dei nipoti, sempre in mancanza di asili nido, gli uomini 60.
> È solo una precisazione


Io conosco tante persone che hanno raggiunto l'età pensionabile con i 35 anni di contribuiti.
16 più 35: 51.
I miei genitori alla mia età erano già in pensione.
Diciamo che max 60 per tutti, molti, che iniziavano a lavorare con i contribuiti fa giovani anche meno.
Mio padre lavorava in regola mentre si diplomava alle serali, per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io conosco tante persone che hanno raggiunto l'età pensionabile con i 35 anni di contribuiti.
> 16 più 35: 51.
> I miei genitori alla mia età erano già in pensione.
> Diciamo che max 60 per tutti, molti, che iniziavano a lavorare con i contribuiti fa giovani anche meno.
> Mio padre lavorava in regola mentre si diplomava alle serali, per dire.


Direi che era una cosa assurda.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Le cose piacevoli sembrano colmare dei vuoti.
> Il lavoro, l'indipendenza, la famiglia. Anche l'impegno, sociale e politico.


Non lo so. Penso che ognuno dovrebbe valutare per sè


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi che era una cosa assurda.


Poiché era volontaria, no.
Se uno voleva restare a lavorare, ci rimaneva.
Gli altri lasciavano il posto ai più giovani che dovevano costruirsi la vita e si dedicavano ad altro.
Ma erano esigenze di un'altra epoca, in cui c'erano anche pochi laureati. 
Quando ti rendi indipendente a 20/25 anni, hai bisogno anche di nonni 55enni.
Ora... abbiamo spostato l'età più in là.
Nonni settantenni/settantacinquenni che badano ai nipoti di genitori 35/40enni.
Spostassero anche la vecchiaia ai 90 sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Penso che ognuno dovrebbe valutare per sè


Nei limiti. Puoi non laurearti oggi?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Poiché era volontaria, no.
> Se uno voleva restare a lavorare, ci rimaneva.
> Gli altri lasciavano il posto ai più giovani che dovevano costruirsi la vita e si dedicavano ad altro.
> Ma erano esigenze di un'altra epoca, in cui c'erano anche pochi laureati.
> ...


Non è che fosse una scelta senza costi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nei limiti. Puoi non laurearti oggi?


Altroché.
È pieno di diplomati con lavori soddisfacenti


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché.
> È pieno di diplomati con lavori soddisfacenti


In prospettiva, non oggi. Senza laurea non puoi neppure fare l'infermiere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In prospettiva, non oggi. Senza laurea non puoi neppure fare l'infermiere.


Quindi prevedi la sparizione di tutti i lavori che non richiedono la laurea?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nei limiti. Puoi non laurearti oggi?


Si


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che fosse una scelta senza costi


Diciamo che ogni scelta ha dei costi.
Inevitabili.
Quello che non cambia è l'intervallo di vita terrena.
Se in precedenza destinavi 35 anni al lavoro, una restante parte potevi essere genitore e anche nonno nello stesso arco di tempo, oggi molto più tempo della tua vita è dedicato al lavoro con modeste possibilità di diventare nonno.
Sono scelte. Probabilmente è più soddisfacente lavorare che diventare nonni.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi prevedi la sparizione di tutti i lavori che non richiedono la laurea?


No.
Prevedo che saranno pagati sempre meno in massima parte quelli dipendenti, attingendo al novero degli immigrati per abbassare i costi.
Resisteranno i diplomati nei servizi, nella ristorazione, dove la presenza umana resta ancora importante etc. 
Le cassiere del super, ti faccio un esempio, sono destinate a sparire, come stanno sparendo i casellanti delle autostrade, i controllori nelle metropolitane etc.
Dove è possibile la presenza umana sarà sostituita da sistemi tecnologici. 
Saranno sempre meno accessibili per i non laureati i settori del terziario, che richiederà sempre maggiori  competenze specifiche.
Con l'adozione dello smartworking non sarà sufficiente saper compilare un foglio excel, cosa che fa benissimo chiunque nel mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Prevedo che saranno pagati sempre meno in massima parte quelli dipendenti, attingendo al novero degli immigrati per abbassare i costi.
> Resisteranno i diplomati nei servizi, nella ristorazione, dove la presenza umana resta ancora importante etc.
> Le cassiere del super, ti faccio un esempio, sono destinate a sparire, come stanno sparendo i casellanti delle autostrade, i controllori nelle metropolitane etc.
> ...


Hai idea della richiesta di operai che c’e? Hai idea di quanto laureati si stanno adattando a fare gli operai?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che ogni scelta ha dei costi.
> Inevitabili.
> Quello che non cambia è l'intervallo di vita terrena.
> Se in precedenza destinavi 35 anni al lavoro, una restante parte potevi essere genitore e anche nonno nello stesso arco di tempo, oggi molto più tempo della tua vita è dedicato al lavoro con modeste possibilità di diventare nonno.
> Sono scelte. Probabilmente è più soddisfacente lavorare che diventare nonni.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai idea della richiesta di operai che c’e? Hai idea di quanto laureati si stanno adattando a fare gli operai?


Sì. Ho idea. Nella mia zona sono quasi tutti o operai o lavoratori dell'ospedale, la nostra è zona industriale.
Mio nonno da operaio manteneva moglie e figlia e pure bene. 
Puoi pensare che si possa fare la stessa cosa in futuro? 
Ma lo stesso problema lo avrà il terziario, eh, se non di più.
Io sono il primo a dire che bisognerebbe tornare a lavorare a 15 anni da operaio  e ad accrescere il ruolo dei diplomati nel terziario, perché laurearsi per certi ruoli è inutile, però... Però il mondo è cambiato e sta cambiando ancora.
E' anche vero che un buon operaio può vendersi anche all'estero, a differenza di molti del terziario. I laureati generalmente oggi già lo fanno.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Ho idea. Nella mia zona sono quasi tutti o operai o lavoratori dell'ospedale, la nostra è zona industriale.
> Mio nonno da operaio manteneva moglie e figlia e pure bene.
> Puoi pensare che si possa fare la stessa cosa in futuro?
> Ma lo stesso problema lo avrà il terziario, eh, se non di più.
> ...


Se lavori in due si
Spero che mio figlio non ambisca a mantenere la famiglia ma soprattutto che trovi una donna indipendente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lavori in due si
> Spero che mio figlio non ambisca a mantenere la famiglia ma soprattutto che trovi una donna indipendente


Concordo in pieno!
Se si lavora in 2 anche con stipendi non altissimi si vive!!!!!ovvio non ti puoi permettere l attico a porta Venezia!
E ovviamente la donna deve lavorare....
Solo per poter dire...sono indipendente...
E lo dico io che ho uno stipendio da fame
Ma almeno quello di mio marito è decente...


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Se lavori in due si*
> Spero che mio figlio non ambisca a mantenere la famiglia ma soprattutto che trovi una donna indipendente


Tutti ormai devono lavorare in due. Era per dire quanto gli stipendi di oggi danno minori possibilità di un tempo.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno!
> Se si lavora in 2 anche con stipendi non altissimi si vive!!!!!o*vvio non ti puoi permettere l attico a porta Venezia!*
> E ovviamente la donna deve lavorare....
> Solo per poter dire...sono indipendente...
> ...


Ma manco nel mio comune...
Pensa che mio zio a Porta Venezia ci viveva, con lo stipendio da impiegato e la moglie casalinga.
Una bella casa grande, due bagni.
Quando si pensionò andarono a vivere in un'altra regione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Prevedo che saranno pagati sempre meno in massima parte quelli dipendenti, attingendo al novero degli immigrati per abbassare i costi.
> Resisteranno i diplomati nei servizi, nella ristorazione, dove la presenza umana resta ancora importante etc.
> Le cassiere del super, ti faccio un esempio, sono destinate a sparire, come stanno sparendo i casellanti delle autostrade, i controllori nelle metropolitane etc.
> ...


Però non è che si debba andare avanti in una discussione per analogia.
È buona norma aprirne  un'altra.
Altrimenti si parte parlando di una cosa e si finisce con un’altra, magari anche contraddittoria.
Tu hai descritto (con parecchie inesattezze) un tempo passato (cinquant’anni fa circa, perché prima funzionava diversamente) in cui (con la maggior parte delle attività lavorativa onerose dal punto di vista fisico) si andava in pensione prima rispetto a oggi è ci si poteva dedicare alla famiglia. Ma la famiglia si fa non certo in età da pensione.
Poi sei passato a un mondo del lavoro attuale, totalmente cambiato, in cui si è via via ridotta l’importanza dell’impegno fisico ed è aumentato l’impegno intellettuale. Questo l’hai tradotto con la necessità di una laurea.
Ma non è vero che la maggior parte delle attività richiedano la laurea.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti ormai devono lavorare in due. Era per dire quanto gli stipendi di oggi danno minori possibilità di un tempo.


Indubbiamente però....faceva tanto anche prima avere la madre che lavorava ..tante mie amiche che avevano solo il padre lavoratore ogni volta che c era da fare gite o qualsiasi cosa con la scuola dicevano sempre che dovevano valutare....
Ecco io sono cresciuta in una famiglia con i genitori operai....(e va bene mia mamma lavorava come un mulo...straordinari sempre) però io e mia sorella siamo cresciute senza difficoltà!
E onestamente il dubbio di stare a casa a farmi mantenere da mio marito...non mi è mai passato dall' anticamera del cervello!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti ormai devono lavorare in due. Era per dire quanto gli stipendi di oggi danno minori possibilità di un tempo.


Ma non è vero!
Ti sei messo in testa una cosa che non è reale!
Quante giacche aveva tuo nonno e quante ne hai tu?
Un telefono, magari duplex, costava come tutti i telefonini di una famiglia e i loro consumi?
Ho preso due elementi.
Ma ce ne sono centinaia.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non è che si debba andare avanti in una discussione per analogia.
> È buona norma aprirne  un'altra.
> Altrimenti si parte parlando di una cosa e si finisce con un’altra, magari anche contraddittoria.
> Tu hai descritto (con parecchie inesattezze) un tempo passato (cinquant’anni fa circa, perché prima funzionava diversamente) in cui (con la maggior parte delle attività lavorativa onerose dal punto di vista fisico) si andava in pensione prima rispetto a oggi è ci si poteva dedicare alla famiglia. Ma la famiglia si fa non certo in età da pensione.
> ...


La laurea è una delle ragioni di ritardo nell'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro.
Sul mercato del lavoro c'è l'Istat


			https://www.istat.it/it/files/2020/07/Livelli-di-istruzione-e-ritorni-occupazionali.pdf


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La laurea è una delle ragioni di ritardo nell'ingresso nel mondo del lavoro.
> Sul mercato del lavoro c'è l'Istat
> 
> 
> https://www.istat.it/it/files/2020/07/Livelli-di-istruzione-e-ritorni-occupazionali.pdf


Mi spieghi cosa c’entra?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma manco nel mio comune...
> Pensa che mio zio a Porta Venezia ci viveva, con lo stipendio da impiegato e la moglie casalinga.
> Una bella casa grande, due bagni.
> Quando si pensionò andarono a vivere in un'altra regione.


Dai...ascolta ce la fai a pagarti il mutuo...se ci riesce il mio collega che ha il medesimo mio stipendio da fame...ha acquistato con mutuo totale un appartamentino a Milano...una traversa di via Padova...vive solo...non può certo scialacquare i soldi ma riesce....
E ti garantisco che lui ha tutta la mia stima!
Perché farcela con quattro soldi.... è veramente difficile


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> Ti sei messo in testa una cosa che non è reale!
> Quante giacche aveva tuo nonno e quante ne hai tu?
> Un telefono, magari duplex, costava come tutti i telefonini di una famiglia e i loro consumi?
> ...


Mio nonno?
Mio nonno aveva l'auto nuova, l'orologio d'oro Omega che ho ereditato, adorava giacca, cravatta ed era sempre vestito bene, mia nonna aveva la pelliccia, la tivù, la radio, libri, dischi. Tutto.
Vacanze di due mesi per mia madre e moglie, ogni anno.
Lui restava a lavorare.
Il telefono era duplex come tutti, certo.
Ma gli stipendi ti consentivano ben altro.
Ovviamente il costo della casa era minimo o abbattuto in quartieri decenti.
E questo fa la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mio nonno?
> Mio nonno aveva l'auto nuova, l'orologio d'oro Omega che ho ereditato, adorava giacca, cravatta ed era sempre vestito bene, mia nonna aveva la pelliccia, la tivù, la radio, libri, dischi. Tutto.
> Vacanze di due mesi per mia madre e moglie, ogni anno.
> Lui restava a lavorare.
> ...


Forse perché risparmiavano stando in case popolari.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse perché risparmiavano stando in case popolari.


Certo, ma c'erano ed erano belle.
Non erano il degrado di oggi.
La ricchezza di una popolazione la misuri dalle possibilità che le offri.
E le case popolari dignitose se non belle erano un'opportunità enorme di crescita per tutti.
Se oggi fossero offerte belle case popolari alle famiglie monoreddito non sarebbe meglio di qualsiasi altro tipo di sovvenzione?
Io ho visto crescere persone, anche gli  immigrati messi più male, grazie a questo, negli anni.
E quelle dove abitavo io quando furono costruite erano migliori di tante case residenziali esistenti.
A me sono sempre piaciute.
Da me le stanze per immigrati viaggiano a 400/500 euro al mese...
Stanze in casacce.
Uno stipendio medio da operaio 1000.
Ovvio che non ce la fai.
PS Le mie giacche sono quasi tutte comprate usate...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma c'erano ed erano belle.
> Non erano il degrado di oggi.
> La ricchezza di una popolazione la misuri dalle possibilità che le offri.
> E le case popolari dignitose se non belle erano un'opportunità enorme di crescita per tutti.
> ...


Ma le case popolari attuali sono quelle costruite almeno sessant’anni fa. E l‘ente e poi l’ALER hanno scelto per indirizzo politico di abbandonare la manutenzione e di dismettere il patrimonio. Questo è un discorso diverso e riguarda più l‘aver individuato nella edilizia privata, nel suo finanziamento bancario e relativa speculazione una fonte di arricchimento e potere.
Resta che l’apparente benessere derivava da non impiegare risorse famigliari per l’alloggio.
Comunque non tutti avevano accesso alle case popolari che richiedevano requisiti precisi e anche nel mercato libero, che tanto libero non era (fatto salvo fingere di ignorare i subaffitti) prevedeva l’affitto bloccato.
Ma ugualmente il tenore di vita era ben diverso dall’attuale per tutti, anche per le pensioncine di Viserbella.


----------



## perplesso (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In un altro thread si è parlato di disagio degli adolescenti. Noto che oggi molti maschi tendono a isolarsi, mentre le ragazze mostrano un'attenzione al proprio corpo che a volte sfocia nella patologia.
> Se devo andare indietro nel tempo, noto che nella fascia dai 14 ai 18 anni l'individuo un tempo definiva il suo essere adulto, spesso già entrando e misurandosi col mondo del lavoro e aprendosi in prospettiva a quello della famiglia. Ora questa ingresso è spostato verso i 30, se non 35, e a un adolescente il divenire adulto anagraficamente  non è più sancito da trasformazioni importanti della propria vita. A 20 anni molti mantengono ancora lo stesso stile di vita di quando ne avevano 14: non hanno reddito e vivono con i genitori. A 25, pure. In pratica l'adolescenza è divenuto un periodo di tempo lunghissimo. Inevitabile che, perse di vista le prospettive, nascano timori, ansie, paure di perdita del controllo. Abbiamo tutti più o meno bisogno di una meta, di un luogo verso cui tendere, ma anche di di certezze. L'adolescente la vede lontana nel tempo, indefinita, irreale.
> I 50 anni. Un tempo era l'età in cui si andava in pensione e si diventava nonni.
> Oggi... Si è semplicemente non più giovani, e quindi esclusi dal mondo giovanile, e neanche vecchi, ma in fin dei conti si fa la stessa vita dei 30enni, dei 40enni...
> ...


meglio berci su


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le case popolari attuali sono quelle costruite almeno sessant’anni fa. E l‘ente e poi l’ALER hanno scelto per indirizzo politico di abbandonare la manutenzione e di dismettere il patrimonio. Questo è un discorso diverso e riguarda più l‘aver individuato nella edilizia privata, nel suo finanziamento bancario e relativa speculazione una fonte di arricchimento e potere.
> Resta che l’apparente benessere derivava da non impiegare risorse famigliari per l’alloggio.
> Comunque non tutti avevano accesso alle case popolari che richiedevano requisiti precisi e anche nel mercato libero, che tanto libero non era (fatto salvo fingere di ignorare i subaffitti) prevedeva l’affitto bloccato.
> Ma ugualmente il tenore di vita era ben diverso dall’attuale per tutti, anche per le pensioncine di Viserbella.


Tu individui il tenore di vita nei consumi, io nelle prospettive.
I consumi di per sé sono difficilmente confrontabili. Il costo di un frigorifero negli anni 50 era ben diverso da quello attuale con produzione delocalizzata.
Le prospettive invece balzano all'occhio.
Ovvio che non si tratta solo di questione relativa allo stipendio o all'incasso al netto delle tasse per le attività.
Io ho conoscenti che hanno fatto milioni (in euro) con la bancarella al mercato di scarpe.
O con il negozietto di vestiti di paese. Oggi sarebbe impossibile.
Il resto della popolazione ha avuto un'importante crescita che è ormai in discesa da anni, senza che nessuno se ne curi.
Anche l'ultimo degli immigrati può avere un costoso smartphone, esistono metodi legali e non per accedervi comunque, difatti l'attenzione alla frugalità di chi guarda ai cambiamento in atto non trova riscontro nella realtà dove l'oggetto del desiderio risulta accessibile malgrado il reddito. Non è un motore.
Il resto no. E per resto intendo proprio la costruzione di prospettive di vita, libere, si intende.
Il confronto che faccio non è per nostalgia, ma per evidenziare quanto si è perso nella possibilità di scegliere.
E di quanto non ce ne freghi molto nella realtà, perché ci siamo adattati che neppure ce ne rendiamo conto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> *Tu individui il tenore di vita nei consumi, io nelle prospettive.*
> I consumi di per sé sono difficilmente confrontabili. Il costo di un frigorifero negli anni 50 era ben diverso da quello attuale con produzione delocalizzata.
> Le prospettive invece balzano all'occhio.
> Ovvio che non si tratta solo di questione relativa allo stipendio o all'incasso al netto delle tasse per le attività.
> ...


Io? Sei tu che hai citato i consumi!
Io individualmente cerco il benessere in altre cose. 
A livello di indagine sociologica vedo che anche gli esperti finalmente per lo più si limitano ad analizzare l’esistente.
In precedenza hanno fatto previsioni, relativamente al bisogno di professioni, che si sono rivelate sbagliate. È stato introdotto il numero chiuso in tante facoltà per poi trovarci con carenze gravi.
Quindi non mi azzardo perché i fattori influenti sono molteplici. 
Nell'attualità mi pare che vi sia molto spazio per lavoratori senza laurea, ad esempio.
Poi che come genitori faccia ancora piacere poter dire di aver il figlio “dotür” è comprensibile.
Anche se vi sono personaggi di successo (se per successo si intende notorietà e reddito) che non sono laureati. È


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io? Sei tu che hai citato i consumi!
> Io individualmente cerco il benessere in altre cose.
> A livello di indagine sociologica vedo che anche gli esperti finalmente per lo più si limitano ad analizzare l’esistente.
> In precedenza hanno fatto previsioni, relativamente al bisogno di professioni, che si sono rivelate sbagliate. È stato introdotto il numero chiuso in tante facoltà per poi trovarci con carenze gravi.
> ...


Diciamo che è piuttosto vero il contrario.
Ce n'è sempre meno adeguato per lavoratori con la laurea.
Attorno a me non vedo le fabbriche che c'erano 30 anni fa, comunque.
Molto spazio è relativo, se pensi a come tiravano certi settori industriali anni fa.
Ieri sono passato in una via adiacente alla mia.
Bellissimo porticato, una ventina di saracinesche, tutte tirate giù.
Cambi di prospettiva.
Però possiamo dire che è più facile trovare lavoro nel commercio che come geologo, questo sì.
E' ovvio che a una certa età non si sia più rivoluzionari e ci si abitui a questi cambiamenti, però se io fossi adolescente oggi la prospettiva che mi arriva mi farebbe pensare di andare ben lontano da questa Italia.
Anche come operaio. Ci sono paesi più moderni.
Credo che ormai i cambiamenti siano possibili solo a livello individuale.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché.
> È pieno di diplomati con lavori soddisfacenti


Concordo.
Mio nipote si è diplomato come disegnatore meccanico su autocad un paio d’anni fa.
A metà della quinta aveva già il lavoro assicurato presso una nota multinazionale della zona. Multinazionale italiana, quindi con sede qui e filiali nel mondo, che ha assunto dieci diplomandi. Contratto a termine di un anno e assunzione a tempo indeterminato.
Ora lavora su tre turni e guadagna 1500 euro al mese.
Vive in casa coi genitori, si è comprato la macchina con un bel finanziamento e via che la vita va avanti.

Sua sorella, laureatasi in giurisprudenza 5 anni fa e‘ ancora precaria lavorando 15 ore al giorno in studio a 5 euro l’ora in nero.

tutto questo naturalmente avviene qui in padania.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> se io fossi adolescente oggi la prospettiva che mi arriva mi farebbe pensare di andare ben lontano da questa Italia.


È questo l errore!!!!
Andarsene?non si risolvono i problemi di un paese andandosene....
Ed egoisticamente lo so....io non vorrei che i miei figli lasciassero il ns Paese...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che è piuttosto vero il contrario.
> Ce n'è sempre meno adeguato per lavoratori con la laurea.
> Attorno a me non vedo le fabbriche che c'erano 30 anni fa, comunque.
> Molto spazio è relativo, se pensi a come tiravano certi settori industriali anni fa.
> ...


 sei tu che hai detto che la laurea è indispensabile.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

la Repubblica.it  2004/ 10/ 18
*La vita bassa a quindici anni*
Insegnare a scuola mette in contatto con le verità del giorno: è come raccogliere uova appena fatte, ancora calde, magari con il guscio un po' sporco. Gli storici interrogano i secoli, ma in una classe di una qualsiasi periferia italiana si ascolta il battere dei secondi. Ebbene, oggi una ragazza di quindici anni, un' allieva che non aveva mai rivelato una particolare brillantezza, ha fatto una riflessione che mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta. Eravamo negli ultimi dieci minuti di lezione, quelli che spesso si spendono in chiacchiere con gli alunni. La ragazza raccontava di volersi comprare un paio di mutande di Dolce e Gabbana, con quei nomi stampati sull' elastico che deve occhieggiare bene in vista fuori dai pantaloni a vita bassa. Io le obiettavo che lungo la Tuscolana, alle sei di pomeriggio, passeggiano decine e decine di ragazze vestite così. Non è un po' triste ripetere le scelte di tutti, rinunciare ad avere una personalità, arrendersi a una moda pensata da altri? E da bravo professore un po' pedante le citavo una frase di Jung: «Una vita che non si individua è una vita sprecata. «Insomma, facevo la mia solita parte di insegnante che depreca la cultura di massa e invita ogni studente a cercare la propria strada, perché tutti abbiamo una strada da compiere. A questo punto lei mi ha esposto il suo ragionamento, chiaro e scioccante: «Professore, ma non ha capito che oggi solo pochissimi possono permettersi di avere una personalità? I cantanti, i calciatori, le attrici, la gente che sta in televisione, loro esistono veramente e fanno quello che vogliono, ma tutti gli altri non sono niente e non saranno mai niente. Io l' ho capito fin da quando ero piccola così. La nostra sarà una vita inutile. Mi fanno ridere le mie amiche che discutono se nella loro comitiva è meglio quel ragazzo moro o quell' altro biondo. Non cambia niente, sono due nullità identiche. Noi possiamo solo comprarci delle mutande uguali a quelle di tutti gli altri, non abbiamo nessuna speranza di distinguerci. Noi siamo la massa informe. «Tanta disperata lucidità mi ha messo i brividi addosso. Ho protestato, ho ribattuto che non è assolutamente così, che ogni persona, anche se non diventa famosa, può realizzarsi, fare bene il suo lavoro e ottenere soddisfazioni, amare, avere figli, migliorare il mondo in cui vive. Ho protestato, mettendo in gioco tutta la mia vivacità dialettica, le parole più convincenti, gli esempi più calzanti, ma capivo che non riuscivo a convincerla. Peggio: capivo che non riuscivo a convincere nemmeno me stesso. Capivo che quella ragazzina aveva espresso un pensiero brutale, orrendo, insopportabile, ma che fotografava in pieno ciò che sta accadendo nella mente dei giovani, nel nostro mondo. A quindici anni ci si può già sentire falliti, parte di un continente sommerso che mai vedrà la luce, puri consumatori di merci perché non c' è alcuna possibilità di essere protagonisti almeno della propria vita. Un tempo l' ammirazione per le persone famose, per chi era stato capace di esprimere - nella musica o nella letteratura, nello sport o nella politica - un valore più alto, più generale, spingeva i giovani all' emulazione, li invitava a uscire dall' inerzia e dalla prudenza mediocre dei padri. Grazie ai grandi si cercava di essere meno piccoli. Oggi domina un' altra logica: chi è dentro è dentro e chi è fuori è fuori per sempre. Chi fortunatamente ce l' ha fatta avrà una vita vera, tutti gli altri sono condannati a essere spettatori e a razzolare nel nulla. Si invidiano i vip solo perché si sono sollevati dal fango, poco importa quello che hanno realizzato, le opere che lasceranno. In periferia ho conosciuto ragazzi che tenevano nel portafoglio la pagina del giornale con le foto di alcuni loro amici, responsabili di una rapina a mano armata a una banca. Quei tipi comunque erano diventati celebri, e magari la televisione li avrebbe pure intervistati in carcere, un giorno. Questa è la sottocultura che è stata diffusa nelle infinite zone depresse del nostro paese, un crimine contro l' umanità più debole ideato e attuato negli ultimi vent' anni. Pochi individui hanno una storia, un destino, un volto, e sono gli ospiti televisivi: tutti gli altri già a quindici anni avranno solo mutande firmate da mostrare su e giù per la Tuscolana e un cuore pieno di desolazione e di impotenza. MARCO LODOLI


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2021)

Troppo lungo, alla quinta riga già dormivo.
Non c’è un bisogno in commercio?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Troppo lungo, alla quinta riga già dormivo.
> Non c’è un bisogno in commercio?


Intendevi bigino?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2021)

Si bigino.
maleddetto correttore.
ma chi l’ha inventato?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si bigino.
> maleddetto correttore.
> ma chi l’ha inventato?


In sintesi. Lo scrittore prende a pretesto una osservazione, reale o immaginaria,  di una studentessa per dire che nella cultura attuale (nel 2004) esiste una massa che si sente insignificante e ininfluente e che alcuni esponenti della massa sono rassegnate pensano che possano solo uniformarsi. 
Vedi la canzone dei Baustelle nella sezione musica.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi. Lo scrittore prende a pretesto una osservazione, reale o immaginaria,  di una studentessa per dire che nella cultura attuale (nel 2004) esiste una massa che si sente insignificante e ininfluente e che alcuni esponenti della massa sono rassegnate pensano che possano solo uniformarsi.
> Vedi la canzone dei Baustelle nella sezione musica.


Per me ancora più semplice 
Siamo in transito, e siamo qui per migliorarci


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me ancora più semplice
> Siamo in transito, e siamo qui per migliorarci


Però la massa non crede alla possibilità di migliorarsi, ma solo di emergere in qualsiasi modo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la massa non crede alla possibilità di migliorarsi, ma solo di emergere in qualsiasi modo.


Credo che però a tutti sia data l'opportunità di capirlo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che però a tutti sia data l'opportunità di capirlo


Ma io credo al valore di ogni vita e non per principio, vedo una originalità in ogni individualità.
Però quella era una critica culturale e sociale che dice altro.
Credo che Lodoli sia stato ispirato, più che da una studentessa, dal gioco di parole sulla vita bassa dei jeans e la vita bassa dei suoi studenti. Ma gli adolescenti spesso tendono a uniformarsi.


----------



## bettypage (28 Maggio 2021)

Per questioni lavorative sto avendo a che fare con ragazzi dal 1' al 5' anno di superiori, essendo divenute aziende anche queste devono attrarre iscrizioni e tra le varie strategie c'è la diversità di indirizzi. Insomma sto avendo a che fare con ragazzi di ogni età ed estrazione sociale e sai cosa riscontro? Una certa  rassegnazione in chi frequenta indirizzi tecnici e una superbia ed arroganza in chi frequenta il liceo, non sono che il prodotto delle famiglie. Da un lato famiglie pressoché assenti per necessità che responsabilizzano alla vita, dall'altra viziati supponenti che giudicano i professori, con genitori che gli fanno i compiti e spalleggiano. Sto evidentemente semplificando ma ti garantisco che è un bello spaccato di cosa vedo in giro, anche fuori dalla scuola. Sono sempre più convinta che la società sia composta da individui che possono fare la differenza.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi. Lo scrittore prende a pretesto una osservazione, reale o immaginaria,  di una studentessa per dire che nella cultura attuale (nel 2004) esiste una massa che si sente insignificante e ininfluente e che alcuni esponenti della massa sono rassegnate pensano che possano solo uniformarsi.
> Vedi la canzone dei Baustelle nella sezione musica.


Osti ha ragione.
Io mi sento così!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per questioni lavorative sto avendo a che fare con ragazzi dal 1' al 5' anno di superiori, essendo divenute aziende anche queste devono attrarre iscrizioni e tra le varie strategie c'è la diversità di indirizzi. Insomma sto avendo a che fare con ragazzi di ogni età ed estrazione sociale e sai cosa riscontro? Una certa  rassegnazione in chi frequenta indirizzi tecnici e una superbia ed arroganza in chi frequenta il liceo, non sono che il prodotto delle famiglie. Da un lato famiglie pressoché assenti per necessità che responsabilizzano alla vita, dall'altra viziati supponenti che giudicano i professori, con genitori che gli fanno i compiti e spalleggiano. Sto evidentemente semplificando ma ti garantisco che è un bello spaccato di cosa vedo in giro, anche fuori dalla scuola. Sono sempre più convinta che la società sia composta da individui che possono fare la differenza.


Io credo che si veda ciò che gli altri mostrano.
Ovvero ci sono e ci sono sempre state persone intelligenti e che si impegnano e altre no. Ma tra i giovani non si capisce niente. I ragazzi fanno apparire in presenza dei coetanei ciò che è funzionale alle dinamiche del gruppo. Quindi ci sono quelli che fanno i bulli o i presuntuosi o i depressi, ma questo non li definisce.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io credo al valore di ogni vita e non per principio, vedo una originalità in ogni individualità.
> Però quella era una critica culturale e sociale che dice altro.
> Credo che Lodoli sia stato ispirato, più che da una studentessa, dal gioco di parole sulla vita bassa dei jeans e la vita bassa dei suoi studenti. Ma gli adolescenti spesso tendono a uniformarsi.



Io credo che la ragazza (reale o immaginaria che sia  ) abbia lanciato al prof. una sorta di "provocazione". Se ripenso alla me dei 15 anni, mi ritrovo a pensare che a quel tempo "contavano" altre cose rispetto ad oggi, non di meno emergevano interrogativi sul senso della vita che si traducevano in speranze, propositi, intenzioni. Immaginazioni 
Crescendo alcune di quelle cose sono andate in frantumi, altre sono state molto diverse da come me le sarei immaginate, e si scopre una realtà spesso più "dura". E' un'età in cui si sente il desiderio di emancipazione, di ribellione. Di rivolta. Di rivoluzione. E  credo che a volte certe "provocazioni" siano in realtà "interrogativi". Che hanno spiazzato Lodoli. Già una ragazzina che viene a farti uno spaccato della realtà così.... se vogliamo "brutale", in realtà sta chiedendo se esiste qualcosa "oltre", l'uniformarsi a una moda (che ci sta, eh, a quella età).

Ebbene, io credo che crescendo ognuno certe consapevolezze le acquisisca da sé, e che ognuno poi abbia davanti (semplifico eh  ) un bivio che - a prescindere dalla cultura di oggi, in cui siamo "affogati" - ci porti a fare delle scelte di vita. Non so se mi sto capendo da sola. Lui, come prof., ha fatto "la sua parte". Ha detto che c'è altro dai pantaloni a vita bassa con le mutande griffate in vista. E lei, la ragazzina, ha fatto la sua, interrogando il professore, in un momento a ciò destinato . Le riflessioni (del prof), molto amare, che sono scaturite da questo scambio, però mi sembrano una condanna senza speranza alla società odierna, dove (cito testualmente) "_pochi individui hanno una storia, un destino, un volto, e sono gli ospiti televisivi: tutti gli altri già a quindici anni avranno solo mutande firmate da mostrare su e giù per la Tuscolana e un cuore pieno di desolazione e di impotenza_". Ma non spiega (almeno a me quella spiegazione non arriva) che al di là della disillusione, della rassegnazione (che non vedo però nei quindicenni, in cui al limite ravviso immaturità e per l'appunto un interrogativo - che riassumo con l'espressione "e mò, smentiscimi  " della ragazzina al professore ....), delle mutande fuori dai jeans, ciascuno ha - come ha sempre avuto nella storia da che è nato l'uomo - la possibilità di costruire una "scala".... di ciò che conta, e di ciò che no. Attraverso la propria individuale esperienza. Altrimenti, si finisce per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio  
Che - poi - la società non aiuti, non favorisca tutto questo - forse avrebbe potuto essere un utile spunto di discussione con gli allievi. Tieni però conto che le cose che si capiscono meglio sono quelle ottenute oltrepassando "la burrasca" , anche qui non so come dire. Non è una applicazione di valori tout court, ma una scoperta di valori attuata proprio in un contesto che li vorrebbe negare.
Io alle volte "mi danno" per certe cose se vogliamo banali, terra terra, rimediabili, ovviabili, secondarie. Roba per cui, con una certa consapevolezza, alla fine poi rido


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che la ragazza (reale o immaginaria che sia  ) abbia lanciato al prof. una sorta di "provocazione". Se ripenso alla me dei 15 anni, mi ritrovo a pensare che a quel tempo "contavano" altre cose rispetto ad oggi, non di meno emergevano interrogativi sul senso della vita che si traducevano in speranze, propositi, intenzioni. Immaginazioni
> Crescendo alcune di quelle cose sono andate in frantumi, altre sono state molto diverse da come me le sarei immaginate, e si scopre una realtà spesso più "dura". E' un'età in cui si sente il desiderio di emancipazione, di ribellione. Di rivolta. Di rivoluzione. E  credo che a volte certe "provocazioni" siano in realtà "interrogativi". Che hanno spiazzato Lodoli. Già una ragazzina che viene a farti uno spaccato della realtà così.... se vogliamo "brutale", in realtà sta chiedendo se esiste qualcosa "oltre", l'uniformarsi a una moda (che ci sta, eh, a quella età).
> 
> Ebbene, io credo che crescendo ognuno certe consapevolezze le acquisisca da sé, e che ognuno poi abbia davanti (semplifico eh  ) un bivio che - a prescindere dalla cultura di oggi, in cui siamo "affogati" - ci porti a fare delle scelte di vita. Non so se mi sto capendo da sola. Lui, come prof., ha fatto "la sua parte". Ha detto che c'è altro dai pantaloni a vita bassa con le mutande griffate in vista. E lei, la ragazzina, ha fatto la sua, interrogando il professore, in un momento a ciò destinato . Le riflessioni (del prof), molto amare, che sono scaturite da questo scambio, però mi sembrano una condanna senza speranza alla società odierna, dove (cito testualmente) "_pochi individui hanno una storia, un destino, un volto, e sono gli ospiti televisivi: tutti gli altri già a quindici anni avranno solo mutande firmate da mostrare su e giù per la Tuscolana e un cuore pieno di desolazione e di impotenza_". Ma non spiega (almeno a me quella spiegazione non arriva) che al di là della disillusione, della rassegnazione (che non vedo però nei quindicenni, in cui al limite ravviso immaturità e per l'appunto un interrogativo - che riassumo con l'espressione "e mò, smentiscimi  " della ragazzina al professore ....), delle mutande fuori dai jeans, ciascuno ha - come ha sempre avuto nella storia da che è nato l'uomo - la possibilità di costruire una "scala".... di ciò che conta, e di ciò che no. Attraverso la propria individuale esperienza. Altrimenti, si finisce per fare di tutta l'erba un fascio
> ...


Io credo che la studentessa sia immaginaria, ma che la riflessione di Lodoli riguardi non certi i suoi studenti dell’istituto tecnico, ma la società adulta come si rappresenta attraverso le televisioni e i valori che consapevolmente impone.
Perché per fare qualsiasi trasmissione becera ci vuole una schiera di autori ben consapevoli.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sei tu che hai detto che la laurea è indispensabile.


Per lavorare nel terziario assolutamente.
Come operaio ovviamente no.
Nei servizi dipende.
Puoi pensare che sarà possibile fare l'insegnante in un futuro solo col diploma?
Il problema è che di stati manifatturieri ne è pieno il mondo e noi non siamo tra i più competitivi e che le stesse persone con lauree sono state declassate nel mondo del lavoro a fare lavori per cui basterebbe un diploma.
Questo non è indice di salute di un'economia.
Noi stampiamo per dire ancora con le rotolito locali, ma chi ci impedisce in un futuro di affidarci a rotolito in Turchia o in Cina?
E con lo smartworking...
Siamo tutti in concorrenza.
In una situazione del lavoro sempre più competitiva non puoi ragionare sul presente.


----------

